# Are Xeons overclockable?



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently bought an Intel Xeon 1246 v3 to replace a defective Pentium G3258 that I was running in my PC for a long time. The goal was to save a few bucks from buying an i7. I heard that Xeons are not Overclocking friendly, but I am not sure how true that is. I am willing to invest in Liquid cooling if needed. I know I can disable the turbo boost and increase the Multiplier to 39 on all cores. If Xeons are overclockable, what is a general "safe-zone"?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes they are overclockable, but to a lesser degree than a comparable mainstream CPU.
You should be able to comfortably clock that to around 4Ghz on air with little to no voltage increase.
I don't see why you would want to overclock, moving from a lower Ghz CPU to the Xeon, with twice the cores and 4 times the threads.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> Yes they are overclockable, but to a lesser degree than a comparable mainstream CPU.
> You should be able to comfortably clock that to around 4Ghz on air with little to no voltage increase.
> I don't see why you would want to overclock, moving from a lower Ghz CPU to the Xeon, with twice the cores and 4 times the threads.


I guess you have a good point, but the reason I bought this CPU was to get a cheaper i7-4790K. I want to bump the speed up to 4GHZ so that it would equal the i7's clock speed thus gaming performance would be exactly the same as having an i7.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you can increase the fsb or multiplier then yes you can overclock. Although you may be able to overclock a lot or only a little.


----------

